# Biggest Brisket for me yet, Burnt End Question



## herkysprings (Oct 16, 2009)

So I'm going to try the following recipe for my 13 pound brisket this weekend:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ght=Burnt+ends

My question is, the recipe says to separate the tip from the flat, and put it back on the BBQ, when the flat is done (190).

Is this truely the best way to get burnt ends? I think I've seen soem people who cube up the tip and toss in rub / sauce and then put those back on the BBQ?

If I were to do this, do I have to wait for it all to rest? Any help for my first burnt bits is appreciated.


----------



## iadubber (Oct 16, 2009)

I smoke it with the flat, then pull it out when the flat is done, separate, cube, toss in more rub and put back on the smoker in a tin pan with some juice is what I do.


----------



## scpatterson (Oct 16, 2009)

Same here....Put a little Smoke Wagon sauce, extra rub and back in they go all cubed up....Now for a walk on the wild side throw into pan after cubed mix with some crushed red pepper flakes and some honey, and crushed garlic.. I like em hot myself but not the family


----------



## herkysprings (Oct 16, 2009)

How long do they take to finish, or do you cook them till 200?

Or is it more like when the BBQ sauce (sugar) caramelizes?


----------



## scpatterson (Oct 16, 2009)

I dont temp mine I just cook until they look like burnt ends...Nice dark color and sugar is really caramelized...Since you cube them the rest of teh cooking time isnt vey long


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 16, 2009)

Your already getting some good advice so like they said just put some more (alittle bit) of rub and some sauce o the cubes of meat and throw them back on the smoker for about 1 1/2-2 hours and you should have nice well barked remember burnt ends. I hust grab one off and taste because you know If your not tasting your not cooking. Good Luck they will be great. Don't forget the Qview if you want it to happen.


----------



## fire it up (Oct 16, 2009)

I also prefer to remove the point after smoking, makes it a lot easier.
I have tried a few different ways but what I prefer is to cube the point, toss is some rub and back intot he smoker for an hour or 2 then toss with bbq and another 1-2 hours.
Pile up on some white bread and enjoy.
I gotta stop, you're making me hungry.

As for the resting, I let the whole thing rest for 1 hour before I remove and cube the point, that way I won't have juices pouring out of the meat.


----------



## adam c (Oct 16, 2009)

I tried burnt ends for the first time a few weeks ago. I pulled the whole brisket at 190, let it rest for about 1 1/2 hrs and then separated the point. 

I coated the chunks with more rub and then poured over a mixture of the brisket juices and bbq sauce and back on the smoker for about 2 hrs. 

Everything came out wonderful. It was the favorite appetizer for the evening. 

Good luck!


----------



## alx (Oct 16, 2009)

I have done em every way possible.When flat reaches internal i want i seperate the point.You can almost do it with your hands-two seperate types of meat.


I like to cube and turn inside edges up.Then i smoke while the flat is resting-say 2-3 hours






Definetly try some after smoking a bit more.They are good on own.

This batch i added k.c.masterpiece steak marinade after 3 hours smoke





Background is garden/storage house.Nobody lives there but cat.Little primitive looking!!!





anyway you do em they are a treat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rivet (Oct 16, 2009)

You all are definitely professionals! I'm going to try that next time...never done them before, but will now.

Thanks for the push


----------



## Dutch (Oct 18, 2009)

It was requested that this thread be made a sticky. Good info and if you never had burnt ends, you are truely missing out. Like the others have posted I too add some some more rub to the cubed point along with a bit of que sauce (this is the only time I ever sauce my brisket) and back into the smoker.

I like to pile the burnt ends onto a hoagie roll with some sauted onions and bell pepper and a slice or two of provolone cheese.


----------



## herkysprings (Oct 19, 2009)

Since it was my brisket, here is a couple pics of my burnt ends from that hunk of meat, before they went into the smoker. I cut them a bit large, almost 2"X2" due to the fact that the point was very fatty and falling apart.






I dont have post smoked pictures because, well, they are that good!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 14, 2011)

Herky,actually the burnt ends seen in Texas are the little tid-bits you get after slicing the Flat,added to the defatted point which is then shredded and placed back into the smoker.A loto f sauce here will make it sloppy and it just shouldn't be like that;have just a "little" sauce on it and served on a good bun with Dill Pickle and Onion.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just sayin'

  have fun and...


----------



## jirodriguez (May 15, 2011)

Another trick is keep your cubes big enough to put dirrectly on the grate without a pan. This lets them carmalize better without getting soggy. I always use the point for burnt ends, once the flat hits 200° I seperate the point, and put the flat in the cooler to rest. Cube the point dust it with dry rub and put a thin coat of sauce, toss them onto the smoker and kick the temp up to 250°, two hours later you got little pieces of heaven!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 15, 2011)

Once you have burnt ends your hooked for life!


----------



## bweiner10 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi all, Just found and signed up for the forum.  Im about 30 mins from firing up my WSM for a brisket packer cook and going to cook up the burnt ends for the 1st time.  I really cannot wait till tomorrow!!!!


----------



## stephanie nail (Jul 1, 2011)

I will be making a brisket for the first time on either Sat or Sun, glad to have found this post, I will definately have to try this, it sounds yummy, sounds like lunch the following day : )


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 1, 2011)

Stephanie Nail said:


> I will be making a brisket for the first time on either Sat or Sun, glad to have found this post, I will definately have to try this, it sounds yummy, sounds like lunch the following day : )


If you is talkn about the burnt ends for lunch...lol  mine do good to make it in the house from the smoker.....


----------



## Dutch (Jul 15, 2011)

I like to use the perforated grillng pans when I do burnt ends. I'll also use these pans for smoking meatloaf. The hole allow for the fat to fall a way and crisp the outside up.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 15, 2011)

Dutch said:


> I like to use the perforated grillng pans when I do burnt ends. I'll also use these pans for smoking meatloaf. The hole allow for the fat to fall a way and crisp the outside up.


Very Cool, Dutch!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## nordo0 (Jan 16, 2012)

Do you cotinue the smoke or just the heat when you put the cubes back in the smoker/

  Len


----------



## nordo0 (Jan 16, 2012)

When you put the cubes back in the smoker do you smoke them or just heat?

 len


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 16, 2012)

More Smoke...IF you like Heavy smoke...You want the exposted surfaces to get smokey as well, other wise forget the smoke and do them in a 325*F oven, they will get done real quick...JJ


----------



## smokinpop (Mar 13, 2012)

All of those sound and look great!!!

I have done dozens of butts and hundreds of ribs, but I have never done a brisket.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I plan on moving into the ranks of a well rounded smoker.  I've heard all of the discussions about separating the point from the flat.  Could someone post a picture or diagram pointing these out. I would really appreciate it.  I really can't wait to give this a try.

Thanks


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 13, 2012)

Did you want to separate before or after the smoke? After it almost just falls off, just find the fat line that connects them and you can practically separate with a butter knife. Before the smoke when it's still raw is a little trickier but still not hard. Try searching the forum for separating point from flat, I know I've seen some detailed posts about it but don't remember exactly where but should be easy to find.


----------



## redclaymud (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm taking notes.  Some good ideas here.
 


scpatterson said:


> Same here....Put a little Smoke Wagon sauce, extra rub and back in they go all cubed up....Now for a walk on the wild side throw into pan after cubed mix with some crushed red pepper flakes and some honey, and crushed garlic.. I like em hot myself but not the family


----------



## redclaymud (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow, lots of learning opportunities here.  I found a brisket link:  http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/brisketselect.html


----------



## dc88 (Nov 25, 2012)

You can also used these burnt tips (flavor hogs) and mix them into your baked beans.  Gives the beans a nice smokey flavor.


----------



## bh smokin que (Apr 24, 2013)

Being From Kansas City, I love burnt ends and that's exactly how they should look.  Yum. Just got my new MES and my plan is to smoke a brisket this weekend.


----------



## dumasbro2 (Oct 30, 2013)

Dong a brisket this weekend, can I cut the flat and chunk whatever is left of the point and finish them the next day? It will get too late to finish them Saturday. I "have" to do ribs Sunday anyhow.


----------



## lamrith (Sep 25, 2014)

Would cooking the point all the way to when the flat is done possibly make it to "done" to cube well?  Meaning it is falling apart as you try to cube it up.  Would it be better to split them @ 170* mark when you foil them?  Then put the flat in foiled to finish.  While that is happening cube up the point, season to taste and put that back in with the flat to finish as well?

That is how I usually do Pork butts now.  they come in packers with 2 butts and I will foil one at midpoint and cube the other for burn ends.  Just wonder if that would work for brisket as well.


----------



## dumasbro2 (Sep 26, 2014)

I usually take the temperature in the flat, take everything off at 190-195. Foil and rest for an hour or so, separate the point, cube it, add sauce in a foil pan and back in the smoker for 2 to 3 hours. Re-foil the flat Works well for me.


----------



## lamrith (Sep 27, 2014)

Did my 1st big brisket cook lastnight. 

I did not inject, just put a rub on it after trimming.

Started @ midnight 180* for 5hrs

225* for 4 more hours, reached 160*

pulled out and put in a big pan with 2 cups of beef broth and then foiled over.

Back in @ 250 until 205* internal.

pulled out of pan, separated point, foiled the flat and into cooler to rest for 4hrs (till dinner)

The point I cubed up for burnt ends, added rub, some sweet baby rays, then back into 250* smoker to 1.5hrs.  stirred every 30min.  Turned out AWESOME!

The Flat however was pretty tender but DRY.  very dry.  big smoke ring, rub was overpowering, but meat had good flavor otherwise.  Was actually so dry was not enjoyable to eat, and almost not cutable with a fork.

Should I have left it in the pan to rest rather than pulling out and foiling?

Should I have pulled it out @ 190 or 195?  I did not notice much change in the toothpick tenderness test from 195-205.

Can anything be done to get it more edible?













20140927_135244.jpg



__ lamrith
__ Sep 27, 2014


















20140927_164631.jpg



__ lamrith
__ Sep 27, 2014


----------



## dumasbro2 (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't do much with the rub, a basic salt and pepper and something else I can't remember. You may want to wait to trim the fat off until after the cook and see if the helps. I don't use a pan other than to catch the juices on the lower rack. Foil while resting. This works for me, your mileage may very.


----------



## aschaeferusn (Jan 22, 2015)

lamrith said:


> Should I have left it in the pan to rest rather than pulling out and foiling?
> 
> Should I have pulled it out @ 190 or 195?  I did not notice much change in the toothpick tenderness test from 195-205.
> 
> Can anything be done to get it more edible?


It's possible you over-trimmed your cut before you put it on. Also, I like to directly wrap the briskets and not put them in a pan. It's possible you steamed out all of the moisture because your foil didn't have a good seal on the pan.


----------



## schlotz (Jan 28, 2015)

Next go around I would modify the approach.  Since no mention of size, my response is based upon a 11.5-12.0 Lb brisket.

-Minimally trim the really heavy, thick fat.  Leave most of it.  Fat is flavor.

-Rub it up with what you like but get it covered. No injection or oil.

-Smoke at 225-250º  FAT SIDE UP and start checking after 4 hours, looking for dark mahogany color < once reached you should be around 155-165º.

-Pull, wrap tight with 3 layers of foil and put back into the smoker

-Start checking for doneness in 2 hours, you are looking to pull once a thermometer probe goes into the thickest part of the FLAT like a knife into butter

-Pull somewhere around 198-203º open and let the steam out 15-20min, if there is a lot of juice, suck out 1/2 to 3/4 of it with a baster bulb and save. Then rewrap loosely and rest 2 hours.

-Remember to keep it above 145 for safety.


----------



## ozsmoker (Feb 23, 2015)

schlotz said:


> Next go around I would modify the approach.  Since no mention of size, my response is based upon a 11.5-12.0 Lb brisket.
> 
> -Minimally trim the really heavy, thick fat.  Leave most of it.  Fat is flavor.
> 
> ...


great advice

any tips on making checking for doneness easier? i assume we have to unwrap from foil anywhere between 190-205 and check... then re-wrap?

i feel like electric smokers dry out the meat a lot more, so leaving more of the fat on should help keep the brisket moist.... i've read some people do zero trimming and get great results


----------



## schlotz (Feb 24, 2015)

I personally do not unwrap, I use my Thermapen and just go in from the top (not the side as juices will come out).  It's more about the feel than temp, it needs to go in without resistance to be done. Most say, it's done when its done (ie regardless of it being 190º or 208º, every piece of meat can be different). Of course probing with the pen does give you the reading. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Certainly leave the fat.  Fat is flavor. It can always be removed when carving.  I do however, remove the very hard portions then score the rest with a cross cut.  

Does your smoker have room for a tin pan filled with water?

...Matt


----------



## bigred77 (Feb 27, 2015)

I must have been wrong all along,   I have always considered the burnt ends to be a part of smoking a whole brisket, never cut anything off and cooked it any more or different

you know that little "flap" you get when you carve out that big thick chunk of hard fat in a brisket before cooking?  that part is what I always considered the "burnt ends" when the brisket is done smoking,  along with the very tip of the flat that ends up a bit harder

When slicing the end product, I usually keep a bowl to the side and toss those parts in the bowl as I slice then depending on who I am serving too I may or may not share 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





have I been wrong this whole time?


----------



## l0ngh0rn30 (Jul 7, 2015)

Not wrong, you are 100% correct.  Burnt ends are the delicacy of a brisket because there is *truly* only a small amount of them on a whole packer cut.

Cubing up the point is a way to manufacture a lot of them without having to cook a lot of briskets.  Supply meeting demand.

The only way to get true burnt ends is from the "flap" thay you referred to in your post.  Anything other than this shouldn't be called a burnt end.


----------



## herkysprings (Oct 16, 2009)

So I'm going to try the following recipe for my 13 pound brisket this weekend:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ght=Burnt+ends

My question is, the recipe says to separate the tip from the flat, and put it back on the BBQ, when the flat is done (190).

Is this truely the best way to get burnt ends? I think I've seen soem people who cube up the tip and toss in rub / sauce and then put those back on the BBQ?

If I were to do this, do I have to wait for it all to rest? Any help for my first burnt bits is appreciated.


----------



## iadubber (Oct 16, 2009)

I smoke it with the flat, then pull it out when the flat is done, separate, cube, toss in more rub and put back on the smoker in a tin pan with some juice is what I do.


----------



## scpatterson (Oct 16, 2009)

Same here....Put a little Smoke Wagon sauce, extra rub and back in they go all cubed up....Now for a walk on the wild side throw into pan after cubed mix with some crushed red pepper flakes and some honey, and crushed garlic.. I like em hot myself but not the family


----------



## herkysprings (Oct 16, 2009)

How long do they take to finish, or do you cook them till 200?

Or is it more like when the BBQ sauce (sugar) caramelizes?


----------



## scpatterson (Oct 16, 2009)

I dont temp mine I just cook until they look like burnt ends...Nice dark color and sugar is really caramelized...Since you cube them the rest of teh cooking time isnt vey long


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 16, 2009)

Your already getting some good advice so like they said just put some more (alittle bit) of rub and some sauce o the cubes of meat and throw them back on the smoker for about 1 1/2-2 hours and you should have nice well barked remember burnt ends. I hust grab one off and taste because you know If your not tasting your not cooking. Good Luck they will be great. Don't forget the Qview if you want it to happen.


----------



## fire it up (Oct 16, 2009)

I also prefer to remove the point after smoking, makes it a lot easier.
I have tried a few different ways but what I prefer is to cube the point, toss is some rub and back intot he smoker for an hour or 2 then toss with bbq and another 1-2 hours.
Pile up on some white bread and enjoy.
I gotta stop, you're making me hungry.

As for the resting, I let the whole thing rest for 1 hour before I remove and cube the point, that way I won't have juices pouring out of the meat.


----------



## adam c (Oct 16, 2009)

I tried burnt ends for the first time a few weeks ago. I pulled the whole brisket at 190, let it rest for about 1 1/2 hrs and then separated the point. 

I coated the chunks with more rub and then poured over a mixture of the brisket juices and bbq sauce and back on the smoker for about 2 hrs. 

Everything came out wonderful. It was the favorite appetizer for the evening. 

Good luck!


----------



## alx (Oct 16, 2009)

I have done em every way possible.When flat reaches internal i want i seperate the point.You can almost do it with your hands-two seperate types of meat.


I like to cube and turn inside edges up.Then i smoke while the flat is resting-say 2-3 hours






Definetly try some after smoking a bit more.They are good on own.

This batch i added k.c.masterpiece steak marinade after 3 hours smoke





Background is garden/storage house.Nobody lives there but cat.Little primitive looking!!!





anyway you do em they are a treat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rivet (Oct 16, 2009)

You all are definitely professionals! I'm going to try that next time...never done them before, but will now.

Thanks for the push


----------



## Dutch (Oct 18, 2009)

It was requested that this thread be made a sticky. Good info and if you never had burnt ends, you are truely missing out. Like the others have posted I too add some some more rub to the cubed point along with a bit of que sauce (this is the only time I ever sauce my brisket) and back into the smoker.

I like to pile the burnt ends onto a hoagie roll with some sauted onions and bell pepper and a slice or two of provolone cheese.


----------



## herkysprings (Oct 19, 2009)

Since it was my brisket, here is a couple pics of my burnt ends from that hunk of meat, before they went into the smoker. I cut them a bit large, almost 2"X2" due to the fact that the point was very fatty and falling apart.






I dont have post smoked pictures because, well, they are that good!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 14, 2011)

Herky,actually the burnt ends seen in Texas are the little tid-bits you get after slicing the Flat,added to the defatted point which is then shredded and placed back into the smoker.A loto f sauce here will make it sloppy and it just shouldn't be like that;have just a "little" sauce on it and served on a good bun with Dill Pickle and Onion.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just sayin'

  have fun and...


----------



## jirodriguez (May 15, 2011)

Another trick is keep your cubes big enough to put dirrectly on the grate without a pan. This lets them carmalize better without getting soggy. I always use the point for burnt ends, once the flat hits 200° I seperate the point, and put the flat in the cooler to rest. Cube the point dust it with dry rub and put a thin coat of sauce, toss them onto the smoker and kick the temp up to 250°, two hours later you got little pieces of heaven!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 15, 2011)

Once you have burnt ends your hooked for life!


----------



## bweiner10 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi all, Just found and signed up for the forum.  Im about 30 mins from firing up my WSM for a brisket packer cook and going to cook up the burnt ends for the 1st time.  I really cannot wait till tomorrow!!!!


----------



## stephanie nail (Jul 1, 2011)

I will be making a brisket for the first time on either Sat or Sun, glad to have found this post, I will definately have to try this, it sounds yummy, sounds like lunch the following day : )


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 1, 2011)

Stephanie Nail said:


> I will be making a brisket for the first time on either Sat or Sun, glad to have found this post, I will definately have to try this, it sounds yummy, sounds like lunch the following day : )


If you is talkn about the burnt ends for lunch...lol  mine do good to make it in the house from the smoker.....


----------



## Dutch (Jul 15, 2011)

I like to use the perforated grillng pans when I do burnt ends. I'll also use these pans for smoking meatloaf. The hole allow for the fat to fall a way and crisp the outside up.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 15, 2011)

Dutch said:


> I like to use the perforated grillng pans when I do burnt ends. I'll also use these pans for smoking meatloaf. The hole allow for the fat to fall a way and crisp the outside up.


Very Cool, Dutch!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------

